# My Black Wenge Deer Antler Target Master



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is one of the finest slingshots I own. Fits your hand like a glove. Another fine Bunny Buster thanks Tom.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful, Antler palm swell looks cool!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Antler is something I would like to work with. Wonderful looking slingshot.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a bold statement! I know you got a lot of slings  lookin good


----------

